# iwconfig: no wireless extensions, but Network-Manager works?

## fuxler

Hello,

at first i want to excuse me for my terrible english  :Embarassed:  , but i hope you can understand me.

I have a very strange problem: 

I use  XFCE with Networkmanager (nm-applet)and  I can use WiFi without any Problems. Everything works fine.

Now i want to use my old Notebook as a serversystem without any GUI, but witha WIFI connection   :Confused: 

At first i want to scan the Networks in the console via "iwlist wlp2s0 scan" but it says:

```

wlp0s26u1u2  Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

So i attached a USB-WIFI-Device (it works also well under XFCE with Network-Manager), but the same problem.

If i use 'iwconfig' it always said:

```
enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

wlp0s26u1u2  no wireless extensions.

wlp2s0   no wireless extensions.

sit0     no wireless extensions.

lo       no wireless extensions.
```

But the both wlp*-Devices are definitely wireless network interfaces. (nm-applet detect them correctly)

I tried to enable them with ifconfig <device> up, but:

```

# ifconfig wlp0s26u1u2 up

# ip link show

wlp0s26u1u2: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000

```

I also tried to stop Network-Manger with

```
wlp0s26u1u2  Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

 and repeat my attempts. 

And i have killed everything that sounds it could be wifi-process (wpa-supplicant, nm-applet, network-manager,...) everytime no success  :Sad: 

Perhaps someone in this forum can help me.   :Question: 

Thanks in advance!

sascha

some additional info:

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware (the intel firmware is also placed into the kernel)

- onboard wifi adapter: Intel Centrino Advaned-N 6200

- drivers are compiled into the kernel (no module): iwlwifi

-  sys-kernel/linux-firmware (the intel firmware is also placed into the kernel): iwlwifi-6000-6.code

- Kernel: 4.0.5-gentoo

----------

## kikko

Hi fuxier

2 wireless interfaces on a netbook... That's weird  :Smile:  Can you post some HW infos?

```
lspci
```

On the other hand, you can use Network Manager on the console/via SSH using 

```
nmtui
```

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

>  wireless interfaces on a netbook... That's weird  Can you post some HW infos? 

 it's not, when you have some shitty builtin so you use PCMCIA or in this case USB one instead.

Anyway, "wireless extentions" is kernel's legacy feature. You can compile it and have a usable iwconfig, or not compile it and configure wifi using iw and wpa_supplicant only.

Currently the latter is the only option for most cases, since iwconfig doesn't support wpa-protected networks. Sad but true. I liked this tool for it was extremaly easy to use.

For now I suggest making friends with wpa_cli or wpa_gui. Wpa_supplicant can use new wireless driver, and it allows scanning networks too.

----------

